# Probleme mit mod_rewrite



## Phr34k (27. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe folgende .htaccess:


```
ErrorDocument 404 /site/404/ 

RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymLinks 
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.mysite.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://mysite.de/$1 [L,R=301]

RewriteRule ^xyz/ - [L] 
RewriteRule ^images/ - [L] 
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/(([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/)?([^/]+)?$ index.php?mod=$1&id=$3$4 [L]
```

Also wird immer die index.php mit den _GET-Variablen mod und id aufgerufen.
So wird z.B. mysite.de/site/home/ zu index.php?mod=site&id=home.

Allerdings funktioniert das bei bestimmten Modulen nicht! So spuckt der Server beim Aufruf von z.B. mysite.de/gal/abcde/ oder mysite.de/editor/abcde/ ein 404-error aus. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich mysite.de/gal/ oder mysite.de/gal/abcde/ angebe.

Gibt es eine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kalle123456 (27. September 2008)

wie verarbeitest du denn die Getvariablen in der index.php? Was sagt denn "index.php?mod=gal&id=abcde" ?

Gruss


----------



## Phr34k (28. September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich index.php?mod=gal&id=1234 eingebe, kommt wie gewünscht die Ausgabe des Galleriemoduls. Verarbeitet werden die GET-Variablen folgendermaßen:


```
$_SITE['cnt'] = (function_exists('mod_'.$_mod)) ? call_user_func('mod_'.$_mod, $_id) : mod_site('home');
```

Viele Grüße,

Phr34k


----------



## Phr34k (29. September 2008)

Allerdings wird auch nicht das angegebene ErrorDocument aufgerufen, sondern die Standard-Meldung...


----------

